# Plant ID help...



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

This was sold as Alternanthera reinceckki sessilis. I had tried it on my tank and unfortunately no growth, but no necrosis









Unknown hemianthus. It was sold as pearl grass but Im not sure what species of Hemianthus it is. It flowered before tiny white flowers.


----------



## ronnie (Feb 26, 2021)

The first one seems super familiar to me, but I think it’s a houseplant. 

The third and last ones may both be a variety of bacopa. At least one is I believe.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The second one could be pearl weed, H. Micranthemoides.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> The second one could be pearl weed, H. Micranthemoides.


Can I grow them in a dirted tank with a siesta period of 4-5 hours or do they need co2 supplementation? Is this the hemianthus that carpets or the bushy one?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

They’re easy to grow, no need for CO2. They grow bushy.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> They’re easy to grow, no need for CO2. They grow bushy.


Ok thanks. I planted some in my 11 gallon tank, no co2 supplementation and its starting to convert.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably _H. glomeratus_ if it has any leaves set in whorls of 3-4. If only in pairs, it's probably the unidentified one circulating. The real micranthemoides has not been seen alive in eighty years and is likely extinct.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's probably _H. glomeratus_ if it has any leaves set in whorls of 3-4. If only in pairs, it's probably the unidentified one circulating. The real micranthemoides has not been seen alive in eighty years and is likely extinct.


I had observed that, sometimes the plants have pairs of leaves both emersed and submerged. The only case it makes more than a pair is when its emersed


----------

